# cheerios?



## HopeB (Mar 28, 2013)

My breeder told me that cheerios are a great source of fiber and hedgies need a little fiber each week. 

My question is are cheerios really okay? I just wanted to double check with you guys! 

Also if they are, are honey nut cheerios okay? Or do I need plain ones?

Thanks!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't think I've heard of feeding Cheerios before. For awhile on the forum there was a trend of offering Grape Nuts cereal for extra fiber, but that died off a couple years ago. I believe the general consensus now is that while yes, they do need extra fiber in their diet (since cat foods are usually pretty low in it), the best way to offer that is through insects - mealworms, crickets, and roaches. Veggies would also probably be a better way to get fiber in, if your hedgie will eat them. If you do try out feeding Cheerios, I would definitely avoid Honey Nut Cheerios at least - too much sugar & sticky, not good for their teeth.


----------



## HopeB (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks! I have mealworms but she is still settling in and hasn't tried them yet!


----------



## benjaminbreed36 (4 mo ago)

Pinkys favorite snack is blueberry cheerios😉 2 blueberry cheerios lol


----------

